
Ask HN: What are some well documented ReactJS applications? - whicks
I&#x27;ve been getting into developing applications using ReactJS recently, and I&#x27;ve built a few basic applications with it. Can you recommend any medium-sized applications that I could study to gain a better understanding of how a larger application would be structured?
======
acemarke
I've got a list of some interesting apps built with React+Redux at
[https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/ma...](https://github.com/markerikson/redux-ecosystem-
links/blob/master/apps-and-examples.md) .

------
sotojuan
Not exactly an application but this may help:

[https://github.com/mxstbr/react-boilerplate](https://github.com/mxstbr/react-
boilerplate)

It's well commented and documented.

------
inputcoffee
[https://www.icicletech.com/blog/16-opensource-reactjs-
projec...](https://www.icicletech.com/blog/16-opensource-reactjs-projects-to-
learn-from)

------
hokkos
[http://pitchfork.com/](http://pitchfork.com/) It's a joke but they provide
the source maps of their babelifyed-JS with comments, just look in the webpack
virtual dir in the inspector.

------
cjbprime
Something using Redux, probably. On the desktop side there's Nylas N1:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1)

